# Early bottling?



## onrbikes (29/4/15)

Have had an issue where my cider hasn't completely fermented out and now sits on 1.018.
Am in the situation were I won't be at home for 4 weeks and am considering leaving, it or bottling it.

If I leave it for 4 weeks and bottle it will it have an odd taste, or should I bottle it. 


Initially added an extra kg of malt and sugar to get it up, added a champagne yeast but after 12 days it got stuck. I then added the cider yeast and it kicked in again. I then racked it a few days ago to get it off the must and it restarted, but is gonna go on too long. So far its been in the fermenter about 19 days.

Because I started it with only 18 litres then added water to bring it 23litres don't know the true reading when I started. I only do that to stop it fermenting out of the vessel and making a mess. Its worked for years like that

Any advice?


----------



## yum beer (29/4/15)

Leave it in the fermenter.
You can't bottle now, you will have nothing but a mess of smashed glass when you get home.
Cider can take its time, let it do its thing.
Sounds like you have given it plenty of yeast to do the job.
If it hasn't come down in 4 weeks, then you have an issue.


----------



## Mutaneer (30/4/15)

Just give it a good stir, warm it up and let it go,
given you've racked off most of the spent yeast and impurities, I wouldn't worry about leaving it for an extended period as it is now,
it should finish and clear out nicely.


----------

